# NGRC 2011 KCMO



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok now its time to think about KCMO which is way ahead of 2014. lots of neat things to do in KCMO and lots of good train action. I'm already working geting folks to get together for an MLS nite or two. Now I;m working on Greg, Ted, Phil, Rex. Lots of good Outdoors RRs to visit. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I plan to be there and hope the Georgia Garden Railway Society brings a bunch like we did to Denver a few years back (20 members made the trip out west).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Ted that would be great. Not that far of a trip. I'll be there for a whole week. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
The 2011 National Garden Railroad Convention website is ready and open for business. Being centered in the middle of the country, this should be a great convention. 
We will have one of the biggest vendor halls at any NGRC with over 250 booths. 
Module layouts are coming into town from all over to be a part of the show. 
Over 40 hours of clinics given by some of the most knowledgable people from all over the country. 
Great food including world famous Kansas City Barbeque. 
There will be between 25-35 garden railroads on tour plus many in St Louis, Southern Missouri and other areas surrounding Kansas City. 
We are also going to try to break the worlds record for the longest model train. A local Mall has already agreed to let us lay over 2500ft of track around the concourse of the Mall. 

Plan to come and enjoy our midwest hospitality. 

The website is 

www.ngrc2011.com. 

Register to attend. We will all have a great time. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to attending. I love KCMO and yep they got the best darn BBQ you ever tasted. Wonder if ye old smoke stack BBQ is still in business. That use to be my favorite place. There is also a fabulous chicken place(name slips my mind for now) but it's all you can eat plus all the fixens. Just north of town on I35. Ah called Stroud's. Great place to eat. Actually there are many great places in KCMO and all at good prices. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Everything is moving along well for the 2011 National Garden Railroad Convention in 
Kansas City on June 21 - 26, 2011. Our vendor hall will be one of biggest at any national garden railroad convention and the clinics will be second to none. We also have some surprises that we are working on to make this event a lot of fun. 

Being in the center of the United States, we have heard from people all over the country, and the world for that matter, planning to attend. The economy has not been the best and we are trying to find ways to make your trip more affordable without cutting back on any of the amenities and the all around good times we want you to have at the convention. 
We have made arrangements at four outstanding hotels for room rates under 100.00/ night. Three include a hot breakfast and the fourth does offer a continental breakfast. One of the hotels also includes a 'happy hour' every evening. 
Besides these hotels, there are over 20 within a 2 mile area with rates as low as 51.00/night. We want this convention to be affordable to all interested in large scale trains. 

So, in conjunction with 10/10/10, we are offering a special deal for registration to the convention for the next 10 days. Anyone registering for the convention between Oct 10, 2010 and Oct 20, 2010, you will receive 10% off your registration and any of the additional items ordered during this sale. 

This offer is available to everyone worldwide. Go to our website at www.ngrc2011.com. 
Conplete your registration and we will send you a 10% rebate within 2 days of reciept of your payment. So pass this on to club members or anyone who might be interested. Lets all have fun in Kansas City. 

Let's recap, 10% off regitration for 10 days, starting on 10/10/10. That sounds like a perfect 10 to me. 

David Roberts 
Chair NGRC 2011


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy you folks better get signed up and get your 10% sounds like a winner. My problem is I stay at my brothers house







but I will sign up for other options. Later RJD


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

I am thinking about attending NGRC 2011 and had a couple of questions. We would like to take advantage of the 10% discount but need to understand a couple of items. I am hoping someone can answer these questions. 

Question 1 - I need to understand how the tours work. Can you go and drive to see the layouts on your own or do you have to take the bus. Are maps provided or is that why you order the map book? 
Question 2 - in the family package, what is the oldest age for a child in the package? 
Question 3 - What would everyone say is the part that can't be missed? 

I would appreciate any assistance. Thanks, Dan


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Question 1 answer, if as in past conventions, you may drive yourself. The convention booklet contains all directions and usually comes with the registration packet you pick up at the convention. A GPS will be most helpful. By driving, you may stay as long or as short a time as you like at each layout. A plus for the bus ride is it will allow you to socialize with other convention folks. 
Question 3 answer for me, likely different for everyone attending, is the layout tours. I enjoy seeing what others have done. I get lots of ideas to bring back home to my layout. Dealer hall meeting the manufacturerers is a VERY close second. I enjoy seeing what they have to offer. Also, lots of deals to be had from traditional dealers.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

If you are going to drive yourself to the layouts, by all means have the convention booklet sent to you ahead of time. This gives you a chance to look over the layouts and make some decisions about the ones you really must see. Then you can program the places into your GPS while you have time and will be set to tour them your way. 

The problems we have with the busses is they may not visit a layout we had on our must see list and you are always trying to see something with a lot of other people trying to see the same thing.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

When we attended the Denver convention we chose to drive ourselves around. Strange, the busses seemed to be going to the same places in the same order _we_ took (go figure...) so we had the best of both worlds! We were able to socialize with others at the convention but we were also able to have the flexibility to stay longer or skedadle on to the next layout at our own pace! The advice about having a GPS unit is dead on! Kansas City can be brutal if you're not sure exactly where you are going (don't ask, just trust me on this!)


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to thank all of you who have taken advantage of the great discount on the entire package for the 2011 National Garden Railroad Convention. This will be a great convention. 

For those who have not signed up yet, don't miss out on the discounts. This sale ends on Wednesday October 20, 2011 at midnight. 

Several people have asked about our cancellation policy. If for some unfortunate reason you are not able to attend the convention, you can get a full refund until 30 days prior to the show. 

Go to www.ngrc2011.com and sign up. Or, print our the registration form and mail it in with your payment. 

Please forward this on to anyone who might be interested in this great bargain. 

Thanks again for your support. 

David Roberts 
NGRC 2011 Chair 
913-406-3400


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just noticed a minor error on the registration form. You have Overland Pak , Ks. 

Otherwise, I'm looking forward to a great time at the convention and layout tours. 

Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed it is in Overland Park, KS.

WhenI went to the show in Phoenix 2 years ago I did the drive your self tour and even ran into a lot of other folks doing same. As mentioned you get to pic the amount of time you want to spend instead of being rushed. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave:

If I'm mailing in can the discount still Apply. Plan to mail today. Need a quick reply. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

you can mail in your registration if you like. Just deduct 10% off the total amount. 

the correct mailing address is at the bottom of the registration form 

Small Rails Productions 
24595 Hedge 
Paola, Ks 66071 


David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

David - Just signed up on line. It is really easy and I already received the 10% refund back electronically! Seems to be working great. 

Thanks for answering all my questions as a first timer. 

Question though - why are you listed as Small Rails Pruductions when processing the charges? 

Dan


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

5 Years ago when the club voted unanimously to hold the convention, I started doing large scale shows to get the experience for the convention among other reason. I promote Heart of America Garden Railroad Show and added the Southeast Garden Railroad Show and the Southwest Garden Railroad show. I have learned many things about putting together shows and I am still learning. I started Small Rails Productions to handle the train shows I promote. 

The club was concerned about the logisitics and the financing of the convention so they agreed that Small Rails would handle the management of the 2011 NGRC. 

I will continue doing shows after the convention and I hope I will be helping out at some conventions in the future. 

David Roberts


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you have a mis-spelling in the processing system for the NGRC 2011 convention. 

The company is listed as PRUDUCTIONS not Productions. This is on the receipts as well. I processed through Paypal and it has your company processing as Small Rails Pruductions, LLC .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Dave I will do. See you in KCMO next year. Later RJD


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

When coming to the 2011 convention are there any fees like parking at the convention center that we can allow for. Thank you.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I read the tours on display on page one and noticed that it named stlouis as one of the cities for layouts. Tell me if i,am wrong but kc to stlouis 250 miles oneway.Or is there another stlouis. Thank you.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pete, 

There are no parking fees at any of the hotels or the trade center where the convention will be held. 

St Louis is going to have tours on the weekend before the Convention. There has been some work on taking a train trip from KC to St Louis for those tours. However, That is still in the planning stages. Wichita, KS, Des Moine, Ia, and The Ozark Clubs are planning on tours about the same time as the convention but not during the convention just in case some want to travel and see layouts around the midwest. 

David Roberts


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

David thanks for the reply.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Best thing about the convention all parking is free. sure is nice. Lets one spend more bucks at the venders.







I know as I will be traveling out by auto I will be stopping in Wichita to check out some of the RRs there seeing how I lived there for 18 years. Hope Jim C will be around when I show up. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldnt mis it NOW for the world.... you betcha.....









Going to be an interesting week.....LOL


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to see ya in KCMO Nick. You will like it there. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
Were you planning on stopping by on the way there or on the way back? 

To All,
While in the KC area, I hope each of you will find time to visit the "Steamboat Arabia" museum in KC. The Steamboat Arabia was sunk on a skag in the MO. River in 1856. In 1988, the steamboat was excavated from a Kansas cornfield. The river course had changed. The boat was incapsulled in clay, preserving the boat and its cargo very well. The boat was the modern day equivalent of a Walmart for the West. The exhibit is an active archaelogical work with new kegs of goods being opened regularily. Much of the material in the exhibit translate very closely to RR transportation in the Great Plains States.

http://www.1856.com/
Steamboat Arabia Museum, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabia_(steamboat) 
Wickipedia. 

Jim Carter


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim I will be stopping on my way up. I will be coming via OKC. I will give you a day when I set up my itinerary as I plan on a two week journey. Once I leave KCMO I will be heading to Iowa then on to Ill then home. My brothers wife and mine did the tour of the steamboat museum and she said I must go next time I'm back. Real interesting place. Later RJD


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you tell us the hotels involved and also some help with the area within the 2 mile stretch, will be there for 5 days and $51 a nite compared to $100 a nite leaves more $$$ for buying trains 
Thanks!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Almost every chain is within 2 miles from the convention. Red Roof Inn and Motel 6 are probably the cheapest. I suggest go to www.expedia.com and put in 6800 w 115th Overland Park, Ks 66212. 

There is a map and it will show the cheapest and the distance to the convention. If you go to www.hotwire.com and put in the same address. You might get a room for 39.00. This area is in a very good part of town. Any hotel is good no matter what the price is. 

David


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave


----------

